# Last week training before my first Sportive



## JiMBR (21 May 2011)

Next weekend, I'll be taking part in my first Sportive (95 miles).


With one week to go, how should I tailor my training?


I was thinking of a medium ride tomorrow, around 35-40 miles.

I play basketball on a Mon/Wed/Fri, so it would be that on 2 days next week with a spin class on the Tuesday.

I plan to do nothing on Thursday...travelling to the event on the Friday, with it taking place on Saturday.


Any advice is appreciated, as always.


----------



## chris-s (21 May 2011)

Doesn't sound too bad, any training you do next week is unlikely to have any positive effect, just remember to get plenty of sleep in the nights leading up to the event and stay well hydrated. Some might say to gave a good carb meal the night before. Don't forget to clean your bike, lube the chain and check your spares and pack some energy gels, jelly babies or whatever.

Chris


----------



## 515mm (22 May 2011)

Aye, maximum of half event distance the week before - but take it easy!

A couple of 45 minute spins a couple of days apart with some high cadence drills and a couple of sprints. This is just to keep the legs loose. Have a really good stretch after these rides. 
A light 30 min spin the day before your event - 10mins to warm up gradually then 5 one minute high cadence spin ups in a low gear - small chainring - with a minute recovery between each one followed by a ten min warmdown and a good long stretch session.

The idea of this is to get the legs as loose as possible but not stress them at all. The low gear stuff will also have you feeling strong and loose on the start line and champing at the bit to flex those muscles! 

Take it really easy though for the first 30 minutes of the event. It's tempting to go charging off with the pack but you'll have fun for a couple of hours then hit the wall. 
Take your time on the flats - save your energy for the hills and keep pedalling up, over and down the other side. Turn your legs over going downhill, clicking up the gears as you go. This is active recovery - you don't have to push, just spin. You'll make up vast amounts of time over the blokes who freewheel and you'll be in much better shape than them because your legs won't get all stiff. Eat your energy bars on the descents (where safe to do so)

Have fun!


----------

